# moving a litterbox



## MATH (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

I need to move my rabbit's litter box from one area of the cage to another. I have no choice but to move it now that winter will be coming. Yes, I know it's a few months (wish it were more!) but I want to start now. I tried moving the litter box and placing pee/poo in the litter box. I cleaned the old litter box area completely so it would not smell. He is having none of it! He continues to use the spot where the litter box used to be, and sleeping in the litter box *sigh*.

I was hoping for some tips and/or an article that could help me.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 24, 2010)

Some rabbits use the spot and not specifically the box. If you put a litter box in the spot, they will use it, but if there is not litter box then they will use the spot anyway. Other rabbits will use the litter box pretty much no matter where it is placed. 

You can try moving it a little bit at a time. If it is in a corner, try moving it a few inches the direction you want. Hopefully he will continue to use the box even when you do move it. Eventually you can have it in the space you want it and he will use it. 

Blocking off the area where he is peeing/pooping can help. If he can't go there, he should be more likely to go in the box. A box can be a good option. Hopefully he will break the habit and you can take it away after a while. Keep cleaning the area as well to get rid of the smell, a pet enzyme cleaner would be best as it targets the enzymes in the urine and removes them. 

Depending on what the hutch is made of, you might want to put some stick on tiles or something the is easy to clean and covers the wood. This will make it easy to clean and remove the smell.


----------

